

Node.js modules you should know about: everyauth - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/nodejs-modules-everyauth/

======
jaredhanson
Passport (<http://passportjs.org/>) is worth investigating as an alternative
to everyauth. Its primary advantage is a modular architecture focused solely
on authentication, which is fully decoupled from routing and template engines.
Many people find this approach more flexible and easier to integrate.

(Disclaimer: I'm the developer of Passport.)

~~~
troygoode
Nice. I'll take a look at that. my big beef with everyauth has been my
frustration with trying hooking into its pipeline where it is simply doing too
much.

~~~
jaredhanson
That was my frustration too. I think you'll find Passport solves it nicely.
Ping me anytime with feedback or questions.

------
ypcx
Direct Github link: <https://github.com/bnoguchi/everyauth>

------
deepkut
Definitely starring this for future reference, may come in handy as node.js
gets more popular. Thanks!

